# Cotton Picker beverage Bottle



## clsmith56 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 1950 Cotton Picker Beverage, 11 oz. bottle (green and white) from Leleand, MS.  The writing on the front and back is clear and legible.  The bottle still has some dirt and a little rust on the front of the bottle.  The bottle is in good condition and has no chips or cracks.  Does this bottle have any value or does anyone know where I may find information regarding this bottle.


----------



## acls (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum clsmith.  Your Cotton Picker bottle does have value.  It is a bottle that most painted label soda bottle collectors would love to have in their collection.  In perfect condition with a bright glossy label and flawless glass a Cotton Picker should be in the $100 to $250 range.  It sounds like your bottle has a few issues like the rust that are going to effect the value some.  If you can post a good picture of your bottle we should be able to assess the value a little better.


----------



## acls (Nov 24, 2012)

A little more info on your Cotton Picker....as far as I know this brand was only produced in Leland, MS.  Since it has "Beverages" listed on the label this would mean it was a flavors line.  The bottles would have been filled with a variety of flavors like orange, grape, root beer etc.  I have seen these bottles with dates on the bottom indicating they were produced in both 1947 and 1949.


----------



## carling (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like the brand was also produced in Lawrenceburg, IN!  (Ha ha)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 24, 2012)

" It was Saturday night in Memphis................."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gc7rDH-f_M


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been finding them Old Quaker Whiskey bottles for years! Just now I realized why the brand did well here in the deep south!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

There are two variations of the Cotton Picker acl ~ The green and white that clsmith56 described ~ and the all white version shown here ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a close up of the green and white ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

And this (black & white) snippet of the green and white from Rick Sweeney's acl book ...


----------



## LC (Nov 24, 2012)

Are those pretty expensive Bob ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

L C ~

 Like member acls and others said, it depends a lot on condition. A near mint example should easily net $100++ and possibly a lot more if the right bidders were fighting over it on eBay. It's a controversial bottle but a popular one as well.  

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> There are two variations of the Cotton Picker acl ~ The green and white that clsmith56 described ~ and the all white version shown here ...


 
 Actually Bob there are four or five different versions of this brand if again I recall correctly.

 I think Matt knows the exact number.

 Three different green and white ones....................maybe four.


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

.


----------



## LC (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Bob , I thought maybe that would be a decent one , has nice graphics .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

I am only aware of two variations but would like to see the other four if anyone has pictures of them.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting read regarding Cotton Picker variations ...

 Scroll to the bottom paragraph that starts with "The last two bottles;"

 http://www.thefreelibrary.com/The+cream+of+the+crop%3A+collecting+painted+label+bottles+can+be+a...-a0166695206


----------



## acls (Nov 24, 2012)

There are some variations on these bottles, but I have never paid close attention to them.  If I remember right the difference is just subtle variations on the label and maybe different shaped glass.   I think one may be from a town other than Leland. One of you Mississippi collectors can straighten us out with the details.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder what the author of the article I posted means by the following ...

 "It was manufactured by mold #3 which indicates that a large number of these were made."

 This is the first time I have ever read anything to that effect. Hmmm ... could involve an interesting bit of research.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

Jim / epackage ~

 Do you own the Cotton Picker bottle you posted a picture of? If so, is it a 12 ounce or the "unheard of" 11 ounce?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Jim / epackage ~
> 
> ...


 It's a 12oz. Bob, I am not the owner...[]


----------

